# Batemans Bay -no way Sat/Sun 23/12



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

check the forecast guys, up to 35-50 knots offshore, swell increasing rapidly - leave the yaks at home tomorrow, don't risk it, probably a good day to check out the tacle shops and service some reels, cheers JohnO


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

baitwasta said:


> check the forecast guys, up to 35-50 knots offshore, swell increasing rapidly - leave the yaks at home tomorrow, don't risk it, probably a good day to check out the tacle shops and service some reels, cheers JohnO


looking out my loungeroom window

I DEFINATELY AGREE :


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks John & Marty,

Was meant to be heading down yesterday and coming back Monday - after viewing the forecast I figured it would be pretty wet and miserable, and the water not good anyway....

Will be leaving it till Tuesday afternoon or early Wed morning now.

Bart70


----------

